# Skeleton Costume



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to Martha Stewart and her guest, there is now no excuse for anyone who owns at least one T-shirt not having a costume for Halloween:jol:






And makeup to go with it (not from Martha):


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I am running out of excuses now, seriously!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A little bit of desire and creativity go a long long way!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Neato!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotta love Martha!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool idea, but needs blood!


----------

